# Mobility test of the Canadian LAV



## RackMaster (Nov 14, 2007)

> *Mobility test of the Canadian LAV *
> test of the Canadian LAV 1 Bison, LAV 2 Coyote and the LAV 3



[LIVELEAK]8a4_1192324781&p=1[/LIVELEAK]


Interesting video.


----------



## pardus (Nov 14, 2007)

Id still rather have tracks under me  :2c:


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 14, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Id still rather have tracks under me  :2c:



Agreed. lol ;)  It takes a lot to get those fuckers stuck but when we do, they're stuck!


----------

